#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Mains Examination Pattern:

## vinod gairola

JEE Main has a fixed exam structure. The paper-1 is of three hours duration and consists of thirty multiple-choice (single-correct) questions in each of the three subjects (physics, chemistry and maths). There is negative marking for incorrect answers. 4 marks are awarded for correct answers and 1 mark is deducted for incorrect answers.


The Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India has notified following two changes in the JEE pattern for 2017:


1. There shall be no weightage for the 12th class marks in calculating the ranks in the JEE (Main) examination,


2. For the candidates to qualify for the admission in the IITs/NITs/IIITs and such other CFTIs whose admissions are based on the JEE (Advanced)/JEE(Main) ranks, they should have secured at least 75% marks in the 12th class examination, or be in the top 20 percentile in the 12th class examination conducted by the respective Boards. For SC/ST students the qualifying marks would be 65% in the 12th class examination.
*​*





  Similar Threads: Gate 2018 examination pattern Changes in the pattern of JEE-mains 2017 Engineering Services Examination Paper Pattern JEE Mains 2013 test examination centres GGSIPU 2012 Entrance Exam Pattern, Examination Center

----------


## akki343

Joint Entrance Examination is conducted by CBSE for admission to under-graduate engineering and architectural courses. JEE Exam is one of the toughest exams in India.

JEE Exam is conducted in two phases: JEE Mains and JEE Advanced.

JEE Mains consists of two papers: JEE Mains Paper 1 for undergraduate engineering courses and JEE Mains Paper 2 for undergraduate architectural courses.

JEE Mains Paper 1 contains three subjects: Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics. Total of 90 objective type questions will be asked which carries 360 marks. Each correct answer will give 4 marks and 1 mark will be deducted for each incorrect answer.

JEE Mains Paper 2 contains 3 parts: mathematics, aptitude test and drawing test. Total of 82 questions will be asked which carries 390 marks. Each correct answer will give 4 marks and 2 drawing questions contains total 70 marks and ¼ mark for that question will be deducted for each incorrect answer. Duration for the exam will be 3 hours and exam is conducted in offline mode only.

----------

